# Flounder on the grill ideas with charcoal?



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Any ideas on cooking flounder on the grill with charcoal?


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

baytownboy said:


> Any ideas on cooking flounder on the grill with charcoal?


It's good, just try to not put the fish directly over the coals unless the grill is at least 8" above coals. Bast w/ butter/garlic mixture. Grilling fish is the only way in our house!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I RECCOMEND FOIL OR PAN UNDER IT TO CATCH JUICES, BUTTER, ECT


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

more...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

would put some foil under it , if cooking on the grill

lemon garlic butter on the foil to keep fish from sticking so bad


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> would put some foil under it , if cooking on the grill
> 
> lemon garlic butter on the foil to keep fish from sticking so bad


brushed with the butter garkic mix on the grill before placing, getting that smoky taste all around. no stick.


----------

